# cat v. kitten food for 8 month old?



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

Is there a real difference between cat food and kitten food?

We just adopted an 8 month old cat and I was wondering if I should get her kitten food, or if I can feed her from my collection of EVO 95% cans.

Any tips for how much food is appropriate for an 8 month old, 7.6 lb, cat?

The ASPCA had been feeding her a combination of wet (Triumph) and dry, even though they recommend wet food. I suppose I should slowly move her off dry.

She's in confinement at the moment, until she acclimates to her new home


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

EVO is an all-stages food, so it's appropriate to feed to your 8 mo. old. I recommend feeding her as much as she wants to eat three times a day for at least another month, then reducing her to two, all-she-wants meals/day until she's a year old. At that point, you can adjust food portions (continuing to feed two meals/day) to maintain optimal weight.

Since her digestive system is already adjusted to eating canned food, you can probably go ahead and remove the kibble from her diet ... unless the shelter was only feeding a tiny amount of canned a day.

Laurie


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

They were feeding her 3 tbsp wet, 1/4 cup dry, 3x/day. So far she ate some dry, but no wet.

She just came out of her confinement room, as we had left the door open a crack. She explored with more confidence than I expected - walking normally, rather than slinking along wall, but is still a bit jumpy. She even scratched a catnip scratching post. She also played the piano a bit, but that scared her. Still, that seems good for only 4 hours after arrival.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

fusion said:


> They were feeding her 3 tbsp wet, 1/4 cup dry, 3x/day. So far she ate some dry, but no wet.


If the canned food they were feeding at the shelter was full of flavorizers (as many inexpensive brands are), she may not find the EVO appealing. Buy some cans of the brand the shelter was feeding, and mix a little EVO into it, increasing the proportion of EVO gradually as she becomes accustomed to its taste.

If she still won't eat canned for you, then of course you must continue to feed kibble during this transitional period. You can continue to try to get her eating canned again while she's adjusting to her new home.

Laurie


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

It's the canned she was eating at the shelter that she's ignored so far. We haven't tried EVO yet.

I'll see what she eats tonight.

BTW, would it be a good idea to hold off on clipping her claws until she's a bit more settled in? Or am I just being too cautious?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

laurief said:


> I recommend feeding her as much as she wants to eat three times a day for at least another month, then reducing her to two, all-she-wants meals/day until she's a year old.


I also feed EVO, but have a question on the "all he can eat"... I haven't tested it, but I'm sure my 6 mo, 7 lb kitten would eat more than a 13 oz per day can if I let him (and it would show).

I know everyone says "all he will eat", but should I really be doing this if he'll eat as much as I mentioned?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

No, if the kitten is really a glutton and will eat to obesity, then you should ration meals within reason. Kittens do need to eat a LOT more than adult cats to accommodate their rapid growth and development, but you don't want them getting obese. A little common sense goes a long way in such matters.

Clipping claws can be done at any time, but the sooner you get your kitten used to it, the better.

Laurie


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

laurief said:


> No, if the kitten is really a glutton and will eat to obesity, then you should ration meals within reason. Kittens do need to eat a LOT more than adult cats to accommodate their rapid growth and development, but you don't want them getting obese. A little common sense goes a long way in such matters.
> 
> Clipping claws can be done at any time, but the sooner you get your kitten used to it, the better.
> 
> Laurie


Yeah, he's getting a little over 1/2 a 13 oz can per day. Per directions (guidelines) an adult cat 6-8 lb should get around 6oz per day, so as a 7 lb kitten I'm giving him a little more than that.

He's pretty good with the nails, I just keep clippers in my comfy chair, and when he comes to relax/doze I can usually get 1 or 2 paws before he fusses


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

hal1 said:


> Yeah, he's getting a little over 1/2 a 13 oz can per day. Per directions (guidelines) an adult cat 6-8 lb should get around 6oz per day, so as a 7 lb kitten I'm giving him a little more than that.


My GoBoys ate 3-4 times as much as my adult cats until they were nine months old, when their weights and appetites finally started to level off. If you're only feeding your kitten slightly more than an adult portion, my guess is that you're underfeeding him. Don't feed by the numbers or by the guidelines on the food packaging. Feed according to your own kitten's body type and condition. 

Laurie


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't mind feeding more (and he'll be happy too  ), I just want to make sure if he starts getting too pudgy that we'll be able to take it off later.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It's really not that difficult to take weight off of overweight cats, though it's easier to prevent them from becoming overweight in the first place. Just keep an eye on your kitten. If she starts looking pudgy (and you're certain she's not carrying a load of intestinal parasites), dial back the food portions a little. Otherwise, go ahead and let her eat.

Laurie


----------



## Tylt33 (Dec 29, 2011)

hal1 said:


> I also feed EVO, but have a question on the "all he can eat"... I haven't tested it, but I'm sure my 6 mo, 7 lb kitten would eat more than a 13 oz per day can if I let him (and it would show).
> 
> I know everyone says "all he will eat", but should I really be doing this if he'll eat as much as I mentioned?


My kitten is 3.5 months and weighs 5lbs 1 ounce and is solid (not fat). He eats until his stomach becomes distended and then by the next morning he is trim again. I feed Innova EVO and my kitten can put down a 13 oz can on a good day. It's pretty gross seeing him bloated and makes for a lot of stinky poo... but kittens need the calories


----------

